# Use of 90 degree sweep verses 45+45



## SuperD (Jan 20, 2014)

New to this forum and could not find my answer under a search.
1.) What are the rules ( DWV, ABS for Canada) when using 90 degree sweeps instead of two 45 degree elbows? My senerio is 3 inch main drain stack to a new second story 3 piece bathroom and I have 3 of the  90 degree turns I need to make. I see that plumbers often use a  90 degree sweep at the toilet closet , but after that they seem to stick with always using two 45 degree fitting to minimize the restriction.
2.) Can I use a 90 degree sweep at the horizontal to vertical transition? 
3.)Is there any where else (besides venting) that I can use a 90 degree sweep?
4.) And what is the best way to know I have purchased a long sweep?
 Thanks Greatly!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome to the site. Calgary puts out this booklet. http://www.calgary.ca/pda/dba/documents/brochures/plumbing_permits.pdf?noredirect=1


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 21, 2014)

I prefer the single 90 degree sweep when possible.  Toilets must have them by code in USA.  The fewer the fittings (and turns), the easier the water flow.   If water is speeding up as it turns the corner (usually going from horizontal to vertical), use a short sweep. If water is slowing down (usually from vertical to horizontal), use a long sweep.


----------



## SuperD (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Perhaps I will check with a local plumber and then buy him lunch.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2014)

SuperD said:


> Thanks for the input. Perhaps I will check with a local plumber and then buy him lunch.


 
Villa and I like lunch


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jan 21, 2014)

And beer ... :beer:


----------



## SuperD (Jan 21, 2014)

As soon as you mention lunch or beer they come out of the woodwork!


----------



## jamesdalton (Aug 2, 2014)

SuperD said:


> As soon as you mention lunch or beer they come out of the woodwork!



Hehe.... Cheers:beer:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q="long+sweep"+elbow+dimensions&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

Using
http://www.co.lincoln.or.us/planning/plumbing/apps/plumbingguide.pdf
and others from 
http://www.google.com/search?client...+vent,+short+long+90+45+pdf&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
you might be able to reverse-engineer the basic rules driving these choices of fittings.  

The answer might be in here
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/pvc-pipes-equivalent-length-fittings-d_801.html
I just added "engineering toolbox" to the previous search.
This has two 45s being less or more resistant than a long sweep 90, depending on the pipe diameter.  Whoda' thunk it???


----------



## WyrTwister (Sep 6, 2014)

If you ever have to run a snake in the drain pipe , the less abrupt bends / transitions , the better your chances are .

     I ended up using two 45 degree fittings to make an offset , on my 2" PVC kitchen drain line . 

God bless
Wyr


----------



## odorf (Sep 28, 2014)

not from canada

but..
 the upc code, 706.2   pg 65

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/code/ibr/iapmo.upc.2000.pdf

long sweep-vertical to horizontal

short sweep.   horizontal to vertical

2- 45's  is a long sweep
loophole---1 st 45 and reg 45 is a sweep


----------

